# Moving to Dubai from South Africa



## Paarlboytjie (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi there,

My name is Leon and I was offered a job in Dubai. It is a managerial position within the education/schooling system. I want to bring my family (wife and two kids, 12 & 8, along).

Do you think deciding to come will be a good decision? Please be honest and open with me. Tell me something about the cost of living, the general vibe of Dubai, etc. I also would like to meet up with somebody in teaching who can tell me more about Dubai's education system.

Regards

Leon


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Paarlboytjie said:


> Hi there,
> 
> My name is Leon and I was offered a job in Dubai. It is a managerial position within the education/schooling system. I want to bring my family (wife and two kids, 12 & 8, along).
> 
> ...


Odd culture.... BUT look at it as a gateway to Europe or the rest of the world. Its safe with cheap travel with loads of Multinational Companies from which you can move anywhere.....

Put up with the oppressive heat and life can be good.


----------



## Paarlboytjie (Dec 13, 2009)

*Moving to Dubai*



Halo said:


> Odd culture.... BUT look at it as a gateway to Europe or the rest of the world. Its safe with cheap travel with loads of Multinational Companies from which you can move anywhere.....
> 
> Put up with the oppressive heat and life can be good.


How do you live with the rules? Is it as bad as people make it to be? I'm rather accustomed to my hands and don't want it chopped off.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Paarlboytjie said:


> How do you live with the rules? Is it as bad as people make it to be? I'm rather accustomed to my hands and don't want it chopped off.


Nothing like that will happen unless you decide to steal and even then being a foreigner you will not receive the same punishment. I've been there and have family who work there. Its safe safe safe and it could only enhance your life.... even if its just for a few years.

PS What people?


----------



## mman (Nov 15, 2009)

Isnt Dubai in alot of trouble at the moment?

Carte Blanche did a report on them!


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

mman said:


> Isnt Dubai in alot of trouble at the moment?
> 
> Carte Blanche did a report on them!



If you are talking financial - Isn't everyone......? I'm sure the oil will pull them through


----------



## Paarlboytjie (Dec 13, 2009)

*Moving to Dubai*



Halo said:


> Nothing like that will happen unless you decide to steal and even then being a foreigner you will not receive the same punishment. I've been there and have family who work there. Its safe safe safe and it could only enhance your life.... even if its just for a few years.
> 
> PS What people?


Thank you for your reply. It really put my fears to rest. I'm convinced now. I'll hopefully be in Dubai soon.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Paarlboytjie said:


> Thank you for your reply. It really put my fears to rest. I'm convinced now. I'll hopefully be in Dubai soon.


All the best and good luck.....


----------



## mman (Nov 15, 2009)

Halo said:


> If you are talking financial - Isn't everyone......? I'm sure the oil will pull them through


Oil revenue is only 6% of total revenue in Dubai, Abu Dhabi the neighbours have said they will help pay off the $100 Billion debt but not entirely. Many propertys in Dubai are now 50% less than what they were in 2008. Emirates NBD (the largest bank in the UAE) decided to suspend retail credit facilities to expatriate employees… due to possible restructuring, layoffs and job losses.

I know most if not all places have been hit by rescession but i believe Dubai's is much worse. Im not trying to scare you im just informing you to make sure that your job will be secure!

P.S : Why not post a topic in the "Dubai" forum section and get some info from people who are actually living there. And here is a topic you can read: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du.../13382-dubai-economic-bubble-about-burst.html


----------



## rainshadow (Jun 21, 2009)

*Dubai*



Paarlboytjie said:


> Hi there,
> 
> My name is Leon and I was offered a job in Dubai. It is a managerial position within the education/schooling system. I want to bring my family (wife and two kids, 12 & 8, along).
> 
> ...


We live close to Dubai in a nieghbouring Emirate. If you have supplied housing included in your contract then yes Dubai is a great safe modern and clean city. Construction everywhere so lots of dust and extremely hot and humid in the summer. If you cant short bursts of 40 plus degrees C , then dont come. But everything ,even bus shelters are A/C so its bearable. COL not bad as no sales tax on food or retail items, gas is cheap as is a long term car rental i pay 600.00 US a month insurance included.


----------

